# Does the PCA support orphans and the poor?



## Croghanite (Nov 14, 2006)

1) Do the General assemblies financialy support any orphan/ needy based ministries on an annual basis? If so, how much?

2)Does your local congregation set aside money in the yearly budget for orphans and the poor?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2006)

The PCA has at least, is it, Thornwell Home or something like that in MS? We're not PCA, but our church has heavily supported an orphanage in Myanmar for several years and there is a lot of focus by other Reformed and Presbyterians there as well.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 14, 2006)

LAYMAN JOE;



> 1) Do the General assemblies financialy support any orphan/ needy based ministries on an annual basis? If so, how much?



not sure...



> 2)Does your local congregation set aside money in the yearly budget for orphans and the poor?



Our church helps support a place called Seamark Ranch, though right now they are still in the building stages...

http://www.seamarkranch.com/index.html


this link is to our Mercy Ministry page, and it only covers some of the things we do...

http://www.pinewoodpca.org/Pagebodies/mercymainbody.htm


----------



## dkicklig (Nov 14, 2006)

PCA supports Bethany Christian Services Adoption Agency, http://www.bethany.org/

And many churches in our presbytery support Eagle Ranch Boys Home nearby, http://www.eagleranch.org/


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 14, 2006)

wow Bobbi, Thats a good thing you guys have going on.

Any reccomendations on starting up some type of mercy ministry for a church that does nothing of the sort. They recognize the fact that they need to do something, but cant figure out what to do.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Nov 14, 2006)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> wow Bobbi, Thats a good thing you guys have going on.
> 
> Any reccomendations on starting up some type of mercy ministry for a church that does nothing of the sort. They recognize the fact that they need to do something, but cant figure out what to do.



see:

Tim Keller's Ministries of Mercy: The Call of the Jericho Road, the second half is practical advice. or George Grant's The Micah Mandate. MNA has a ministries of mercy webpage at: http://www.pca-mna.org/mercy ministries/mercy.htm

perhaps the best online essay is at:
http://thirdmill.org/magazine/search.asp/keyword/PTsnl/category/pt/site/iiim
Weighty Matters: An Essay Concerning the Tendency of Conservative Presbyterians, And the American Church At-Large, to Neglect Ministries of Justice and Mercy

Social Justice, Mercy Ministry links list at monergism is at: http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/socialjustice.html
an excellent reading list is posted to: http://www.eldrbarry.net/ug/mercy.htm

another church webpage on ministries of mercy is T.Keller's Redeemer in Manhattan at: http://www.redeemer2.com/care/index.cfm


----------

